# Spots in Milton For Freshwater Fish? Catfish?



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got into town this week and want to hit one of the rivers/lakes/ponds in Milton with the wife to do some fishing. Just wondering if anyone has some advice of where to go and what to target with what bait. I have heard the brim will go after just a worm on a hook. How deep should I go? Any areas better or worse for brim? What about catfish? Do any of the ponds or lake in the area hold em? What about bass? Sorry for all of the questions but I am dying to get my hook wet after a long winter in AK.



P.S. I am looking for easy to access shore spots. No boat unfortunately.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Bass are coming up from the deeps now...some warmer pond and lakes they have begun bedding. Blugill will be bedding soon and be more concentrated and a easier target...they are still deep in most places right now. Catfish you can get year around in the evenings and night. All 3 will eat worms from a bare hook. I would target Bass right now from shorelines...lures are a matter of opinion...but I normally always get bites on trick worms.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Any idea if Locklin Lake in the middle of town has any fish?


----------

